# Pampers, you've got to be kidding me?



## MEcatlady17 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.pampers.com/en_US/diapers-myths-and-facts

Sorry if this has already been posted/discussed. I am disgusted and needed to share with CDing mom's since I don't know many IRL. UGH UGH UGH!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEcatlady17* 
http://www.pampers.com/en_US/diapers-myths-and-facts

Sorry if this has already been posted/discussed. I am disgusted and needed to share with CDing mom's since I don't know many IRL. UGH UGH UGH!

That's one of the biggest loads of fecal contamination I've read in a while...


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Got a good chuckle at the idea in there that disposable diapers keep babies and parents from being awoken in the night. As if.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, so Pampers is really feeling threatened by the tiny proportion of parents who are choosing cloth diapers, huh.


----------



## Lineymom (Mar 14, 2009)

... and the comparision "studies" that were being done in China with no diaper or a thin layer of cloth.........DUH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MuslimMama (Jul 9, 2008)

UKH!!!


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Sick to my stomach to think that someone researching what diapers to use would be unlucky enough to run across that load of lies....


----------



## Adallae (Nov 11, 2009)

DD's been in cloth diapers since birth, and she has _never_ had a rash.

How can you group a regular cloth diaper with using nothing??


----------



## MEcatlady17 (Apr 30, 2008)

A response to the nonsense at dirty diaper laundry.

http://dirtydiaperlaundry.com/pamper...the-offensive/


----------



## CrystalCloud (May 14, 2010)

But do you expecting anything less of P&G?


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrystalCloud* 
But do you expecting anything less of P&G?

No, it's just hilarious.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

I laughed so hard at this:

Quote:

In China, for example, we've learned that babies and parents are frequently awakened during the night each time the baby soaks the bed, because the baby has no diaper or a very thin piece of cloth. As a result, studies have shown that a disposable diaper can help a baby there get a better night's sleep.
Really Pampers, you're comparing NOTHING or a THIN PIECE OF CLOTH vs a disposable? Try a bamboo or hemp fitted with well lanolized wool over the top vs a disposable and then we'll talk.

And the part about the study showing cloth is not more environmentally friendly is based on a UK study in which they assumed all CDers wash at 90 degrees, tumble dry 100% of the time, and IRON their CDs.


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

I think only someone very uneducated or in serious denial would believe those "facts and myths"







Way to insult the intelligence of your consumers, P&G!


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Did you all hear about the chemical burns being caused by the new pampers. I told my DH last night and he was like, "We are SOOOO not using the Pampers in the hospital!" Yeah I'm ever more unimpressed by Pampers!!


----------



## COgirl19 (Dec 26, 2009)

Did they put this on there website in response to babies getting chemical BURNS from there diapers? Either way, a total load ofuke Again, I refer people to the wonderful article on cloth diapers in this months Mothering magazine.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Sadly, there are so many people that will read that on their site and believe it.

Anyone want to start an uproar?


----------



## nicolebeth (Jun 9, 2004)

China might also have parents doing EC...so a thin cloth diaper would be appropriate for that.

I'm really surprised that Pampers is this defensive. There can't be that many people cloth-diapering and/or using EC. But, if there is, great!!


----------



## Crazysquirrel (Mar 25, 2010)

I like how they don't even cross the threshold of cost savings, LOL... Yes, CD requires a bit more up front cost (usually, unless you can get your friends to buy you diapers as your shower gifts...) But the long term costs, laundry included, are soooooooooooo much lower!!!!

Expecting number #2 this summer, and I relish the thought that I don't have to buy ANY diapers this time around... hahahahahaha!


----------



## Misbehavedmeg (Oct 26, 2006)

Its amazing how okay it is that companies lie to us. Everything they said is total crap.


----------



## meriberi_00 (Jun 18, 2009)

Their sales must be going down









Meredith


----------



## sh1180 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey, they can write whatever poo they want to...they donate 1 vaccine to UNICEF when you purchase a box of their diapers!!! (insert sarcasim now) Luvs are also made by P&G


----------



## SilvanaRose (Feb 19, 2009)

omfg, that is the most amount of bullsh!t I have read in a single session. And the part about sustainable forestry LOL! Actually the part that said they are going to be working with the people in 3rd world countries makes me sick. Gimme a break.


----------



## Adsullata (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow... just..wow. It's frightening what fictitious claims companies can make and not have any accountability for it.


----------



## 4JMJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Sad and funny at the same time! Interesting how they never mention any of the potential harmful effects of having a baby's genitals encased in plastic and chemicals all day long....hmmmm.....


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lineymom* 
... and the comparision "studies" that were being done in China with no diaper or a thin layer of cloth.........DUH!!!!!!!!!!

:yaeh

though i am using disposables because i stupidly only bought size small in washables and then couldn't afford any more







will deffo buy plenty when i have another lo
and just to point out my dd caitlins nappy rash was always worse with disposables than washables.


----------



## Meanderinghome (May 18, 2010)

RDA is hosting a blog carnival in response to the Pampers page. The idea is to get as much true information out there as possible. If you have a blog consider participating:

http://realdiaperevents.org/archives...sustainability


----------



## petey44 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, I put dd in disposables for daycare, etc (7th generation), and that's what gives her a diaper rash! I put her back in cloth fulltime on the weekends, mainly to give her skin a break!
I am truly disgusted that they get away with spouting pure lies. I understand it's advertising, but shouldn't there be some truth??


----------



## ursaminor (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beckyand3littlemonsters* 

:yaeh

though i am using disposables because i stupidly only bought size small in washables and then couldn't afford any more







will deffo buy plenty when i have another lo
and just to point out my dd caitlins nappy rash was always worse with disposables than washables.

Hey there, Just wanted to let you know,there is an organization that provides free cloth diapers to low income and qualifying families. Just google 'miracle diapers'. I think you just mail back the diapers when you need to size up, and they send you the next size. you should check it out


----------



## Lucy Alden (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the Pampers Q&A is hilarious. I mean seriously, it didn't even remotely sound true. Complete and utter propaganda.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yamilee21* 
Wow, so Pampers is really feeling threatened by the tiny proportion of parents who are choosing cloth diapers, huh.









Yep. Read about this elsewhere.. blows the mind.


----------



## FletchersMum (Apr 5, 2009)

They are very afraid of cloth diapers, and the fact that they published their myths vs facts is proof. Right now is an awesome time to help convert other families. I am also working on trying to get Ellen to feature cloth diapers on her show. I have a lot going into it. There are over 1,000 members on the facebook group I want to see Cloth Diapers on the Ellen Show. I see change coming! P&G picked the wrong time to F up this badly.... oh so sad lol


----------



## CrystalCloud (May 14, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *COgirl19* 
Did they put this on there website in response to babies getting chemical BURNS from there diapers? Either way, a total load ofuke Again, I refer people to the wonderful article on cloth diapers in this months Mothering magazine.









My DS got a rash and blisters on his butt from Pampers. Reason why I'm switching.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

whoa! and they didn't write their horsemanure very well. they must have underpaid someone to write very bad copy. or..maybe it's actually from a copywriter stickin' it to 'em in some way, cause creatively it sounds so stupid no one could buy into it... i'll go with that and say


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
Anyone want to start an uproar?









I already have a letter composed. Anyone know who I should send it to?


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

And the part about the study showing cloth is not more environmentally friendly is based on a UK study in which they assumed all CDers wash at 90 degrees, tumble dry 100% of the time, and IRON their CDs.
Wow. I've never met anyone who irons diapers.


----------



## thebigfam (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh I know I iron mine....nothing better to do than iron my sheets and diapers, oh yeah towels too.. NOT seriously! Come on!

Big Momma


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebigfam* 
Oh I know I iron mine....nothing better to do than iron my sheets and diapers, oh yeah towels too.. NOT seriously! Come on!

Big Momma

I iron everything....towels, diapers, sheets, shirts, pants, wash clothes, small children, dogs, bullfrogs... Because I have ALL the time in the world!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

So apparently disposable is better than cloth because P&G donates one-use menstrual pads to those stupid people in developing countries who don't know how to take care of themselves properly... (tongue firmly in cheek).

We should be careful though. If we all go around poking holes in this article, they'll re-write it more convincingly next time...


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ursaminor* 
Hey there, Just wanted to let you know,there is an organization that provides free cloth diapers to low income and qualifying families. Just google 'miracle diapers'. I think you just mail back the diapers when you need to size up, and they send you the next size. you should check it out
















Thanks, i've had a quick check but i think it's only in the US and even though the local council does have a cloth nappy programme i think you just get 2 one size nappies and a cover or £20 off if you spend £50 or more.


----------



## CrystalCloud (May 14, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebigfam* 
Oh I know I iron mine....nothing better to do than iron my sheets and diapers, oh yeah towels too.. NOT seriously! Come on!

Big Momma

BAAHAHAHAHAA!!!!

I actually knew someone who ironed her sheets but she had time to make her home a picture perfect home. That's what happens when you don't work and have a grown kid.


----------



## rslannan (Dec 10, 2008)

This was so preposterous to me that, as a writer who's written on the use of cloth diapers, I HAD to respond. I even made reference to Jennifer Margulis' piece on CDs in the last Mothering issue in this article I just published: http://gomestic.com/family/pampers-m...ts-a-critique/


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Coming from the PR business, I think P&G just did themselves no favor. Putting the blame on the consumer is the worst possible step... But we will see how it pans out!

Ok, so Pampers thinks since I used Pampers for the first 6 months of DS's life and then switched to cloth and all his rashes disappeared I now take all my time to start rumors about Pampers... Hmmm yeah right. And their lovely myth and truth about cloth section... Wow. They must be really afraid of cloth diapering parents. I think though that the overall trend to be more ecofriendly is what scares them... More and more people are looking for alternatives.

And for the washing... I wash our pockets and prefolds on hot and dry them. We have HE LG washer & dryer though, and microfiber and pockets dry in no time, the prefolds get hung semidry. Our energy nor water bill didn't even change after the switch to cloth. And I certainly wouldn't iron diapers, Pampers, I don't even iron my clothes!!! Too much work... They can spin it as much as they want, but sposies will always use more resources and create huge landfills. It is so self-evident! And frankly, my reason to switch to cloth wasn't the environment. IT's all about my child's health and best interest.


----------



## rslannan (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey--Pampers just took this page down! Yeah, try to follow the link and the page is simply gone! Well, as the last post said, it is not in their best interest to have that argument!


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmommy2* 
Did you all hear about the chemical burns being caused by the new pampers. I told my DH last night and he was like, "We are SOOOO not using the Pampers in the hospital!" Yeah I'm ever more unimpressed by Pampers!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrystalCloud* 
My DS got a rash and blisters on his butt from Pampers. Reason why I'm switching.

We didn't hear about the chemical burns until after DD was a victim of them.







My poor baby's bottom was covered in blisters. She couldn't even sit down. I've contacted Pampers and they essentially blamed me.





















We only used them for a week on vacation, and never again. I'm trying to not use and P&G products now.


----------

